# School question



## Rehmanh2015 (Sep 20, 2015)

I have a daughter who is 16 years old and we are planning on moving to ras al khaimah in December or january. I plan on putting her in ras al khaimah American academy for girls will she get admission? Also we don't have a residence visa we will go back and forth to Oman every month. Will that be a problem? How does the admission process work?


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

What next - the same question slightly reworded in a repeat post in 1 hours time???? 

Come on man, look at the timezone, no one is likely to reply at 3am (except me, and i'm in a very bad mood after NFL sunday results!!)


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

without a residence visa (and Emirates ID) it will be a problem (at least in Dubai and AD it is).
As for process etc., you can look at the various threads (including "stickies" at the top of the forum thread list - there is specifically one for schools).
Process generally is: you get in touch with school, apply, get evaluated, submit documents (including EID, visa, passport, attested transfer certificates) and then get admission. the school website and telephone number is the best place to start.


----------



## Rehmanh2015 (Sep 20, 2015)

How long does the process work?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Rehmanh2015 said:


> How long does the process work?


Which process?
School admission or visa process?
Both vary by Emirate, school, PRO, time of year, whether there is a r in the month etc. etc.


----------



## Rehmanh2015 (Sep 20, 2015)

Both, I want to know how long it would take. How do you even get an Emirates id? Can anyone get it?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Tackledummy said:


> What next - the same question slightly reworded in a repeat post in 1 hours time????
> 
> Come on man, look at the timezone, no one is likely to reply at 3am (except me, and i'm in a very bad mood after NFL sunday results!!)


Aww Seakhawks fan


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Rehmanh2015 said:


> Both, I want to know how long it would take. How do you even get an Emirates id? Can anyone get it?


Hi,
Firstly what passports do you hold?
Your daughter will not be able to get school admission based on visa runs - she will need to be sponsored by father or mother.
Father (or mother) would normally get sponsored by first getting a job.
This will then provide a work visa and as part of this process the Emirates ID.
Once parent has visa - they can then sponsor their child (subject to meeting certain criteria).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

iggles said:


> Aww Seakhawks fan


C'mon Iggles........ we've been through this already! You have the correct nickname for the best* team in the NFL

* by best I mean, somewhat mediocre, glimpses of brilliance, and on paper (and probably according to Vince Young) the dream team, just making waaaaay to many screw-ups right now......

But you'll like this one:

Aaron Rodgers: Knock knock
Russel Wilson: Who's there?
Aaron Rodgers: Owen
Russel Wilson: Owen who?
Aaron Rodgers: 0 and 2

:heh::heh::heh:


----------



## Rehmanh2015 (Sep 20, 2015)

We have a US passport


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Rehmanh2015 said:


> We have a US passport


Hi,
So - you can get visit visa on arrival or more normally the working parent arrives on an entry permit issued by new employer - as a precursor to getting full work visa stamped in passport.
You can enrol daughter in school and they will normally allow around 4-6 weeks for you to provide them a copy of your daughters visa and Emirates ID.
This is normally about how long it takes to get these - once you have started work visa process for the working parent, followed by the visa for the sponsored kids.
Beyond 4-6 weeks, the school will pester on a weekly basis for copy of correct documentation - with threats of exclusion if these are not provided (as the school needs to send these to the relevant education authority in each Emirate).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Rehmanh2015 (Sep 20, 2015)

So we can go to school with visit visa?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Rehmanh2015 said:


> So we can go to school with visit visa?


No.
She can apply for a school place whilst on visit visa - but place won't be confirmed untll she is properly sponsored by a parent and has an Emirates ID card.
As this process takes a few weeks - school may allow daughter to start whilst still on visit visa - but she will be kicked out if proper documentation does not appear within normal timeframe.

For the avoidance of doubt - is the above clear now?


----------



## Sadf (Sep 27, 2015)

Rehmanh2015 said:


> We have a US passport


Hi, Its not as complicated as it sounds, Once your Emirates Visa is done it takes almost a month to get the Emirates ID by post. In Dubai visa process was less then 2 weeks but their rules keep on changing and now it takes almost a month. Same for RAK, keep almost a month and a half for residence visa. 

Meanwhile you can always go to the school and check if they are open for admissions or not ... usually most of the schools open in Jan to Feb for new admissions, but of course they must be taking kids mid year as well. When I came from Pakistan my kids got admission in August. But the new year starts in September so it was okay.


----------



## Rehmanh2015 (Sep 20, 2015)

Thank you for the information! So my daughter can go to school while still on a visit visa? Do you live in ras al khaimah?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Rehmanh2015 said:


> So my daughter can go to school while still on a visit visa?


That was never said, what was said is she can apply for a school place. 


Oh I give up, continue living in your own little world, and ignore everything that is said if it's not what you want to hear.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Rehmanh2015 said:


> Thank you for the information! So my daughter can go to school while still on a visit visa? Do you live in ras al khaimah?


Hi,
Your daughter might be able to *start* school on a visit visa *but*the school will want a copy of residence visa and Emirates ID within *6 weeks*otherwise she will be *kicked out*
Is this clear?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Your daughter might be able to *start* school on a visit visa *but*the school will want a copy of residence visa and Emirates ID within *6 weeks*otherwise she will be *kicked out*
> Is this clear?
> Cheers
> Steve


I don't understand what you are trying to say here.


----------



## taliacottage (Dec 2, 2014)

Is this person doing what is often referred to as "trolling"?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

taliacottage said:


> Is this person doing what is often referred to as "trolling"?


No, they are looking to find someone who will tell them that what they are trying to do is legit and legal and they will keep asking until they get that answer, even though its not true.

Then they will blame others for proceeding on a false basis, blaming everyone except themselves.

For the benefit of the OP, until you are a Resident, your child will not be allowed in school for more than a few weeks. You cannot send your child to a school where you do not have residency.


----------



## Sadf (Sep 27, 2015)

Rehmanh2015 said:


> Thank you for the information! So my daughter can go to school while still on a visit visa? Do you live in ras al khaimah?


Listen no one gets admission here until visa is stamped on the passport and Emirates ID is in your hand. After this is done usually in 6 weeks time. When that is done then she will get admission in school.

So please when you come here get your papers ready. Then go and apply for admission to any school of your liking. Hope you understand. Its very simple.

No I do not live in Ras Al Khaimah and probably will not. Did not get satisfactory results of my queries about schools in RAK. Well that is a whole new topic so I wont write much about it here.

Anyways Best of Luck!


----------

